# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Nguồn cấp cho combo driver IM483

## ngocsut

Kính thưa các bác 
Em có bộ combo driver IM483 và có cái sơ đồ nguồn cấp như hình
Em được biết bo này dùng nguồn từ 24-48v, vậy mấy chân nguồn 5v cạnh đó dùng vào việc gì. Có phải bo này dùng được cả nguồn 5v
Mong các bác giải thích, em cảm ơn

----------


## Nam CNC

nguồn 5 VDC đó bắt buộc phải có , nguồn đó nuôi tín hiệu để chuẩn hoá tín hiệu điện đúng 5V cho drive , không có em nó thì động cơ không nhúc nhích gì nhé ,drive này xài nguồn chính từ 12-48VDC , rất hợp với mấy em động cơ USA hay stepsyn , hoặc ít nhất nó là các con 2pha xài điện DC , một số con 2 pha vexta dùng điện AC chỉ phù hợp với drive cao áp ( 110VAC hay 220VAC ) mấy con đó xài chung thấy gớm , có nguy cơ cho em drive này lên đường.

----------

mig21, ngocsut, nhatson

----------


## mig21

Sẵn thớt này các bác cho e hỏi nguồn 5v dùng cho im483 và bob của robot3t dùng chung dc ko, dòng khoảng bao nhiêu là ok ah.

----------


## katerman

Bác dùng nguồn 24V cấp cho BOB, từ BOB có out 5V bác câu sang driver, thế thôi kg cần nguồn 5V.

----------

mig21, Nam CNC, ngocsut

----------


## hungdn

> Bác dùng nguồn 24V cấp cho BOB, từ BOB có out 5V bác câu sang driver, thế thôi kg cần nguồn 5V.


Mấy bob tàu phần nắn lọc không ổn bác ạ, dễ gây nhiễu. Em bị dồi, cứ tưởng ma làm  :Frown:  Cuối cùng là do nguồn

----------


## Nam CNC

nguồn thì có liên quan gì BOB vậy bác ? em xài cũng 3 cái rồi , chưa thấy gì hết.... 280K 1 em , rẻ hen.

----------


## Gamo

Chắc bác ấy nói bị nhiễu tín hiệu điều khiển BoB. Ngoài nguồn ra, nhiễu còn có thể là do cáp dỏm. Một bác, nếu em nhớ ko nhầm là bác Hà Lông, dùng BoB của Robot3t, được cho sợi cáp LPT loại ribbon (i.e. ko chống nhiễu), đem về vắt ngang đường điện, máy chạy loạn tùm lum hết, dời sợi ribbon sang chỗ khác thì ổn.

Nguồn 5v cho con IM483 chủ yếu dùng cho opto & các IC điều khiển nên có lẽ là dòng rất nhỏ, bác cứ dùng chung với BoB cũng được. Em vẫn dùng 1 adapter 5v 2A rẻ tiền cho cả BoB lẫn 4 con IM483.

----------

mig21, ngocsut

----------


## mig21

Vậy thì cấp riêng nguồn 5v cho chắc, các bác cho e hỏi thêm tí vì phần điện e gà ko biết gì nên hỏi kỹ trước khi đấu ko lại toi. Nguồn 24v cấp cho bob dòng bao nhiêu A thì dc, nếu dùng biến áp có phải qua nén dòng ko a. Tks

----------


## thuhanoi

> Vậy thì cấp riêng nguồn 5v cho chắc, các bác cho e hỏi thêm tí vì phần điện e gà ko biết gì nên hỏi kỹ trước khi đấu ko lại toi. Nguồn 24v cấp cho bob dòng bao nhiêu A thì dc, nếu dùng biến áp có phải qua nén dòng ko a. Tks


Thời buổi chừ bác dung biến áp chi cho nó cực, khi nào ra ĐN ghé chipviet hoặc chỗ bán Led dây mua cục tổ ong 2A về chạy ngon lành

----------

mig21

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, em chưa xài BoB của Robo3t nên ko dám nói. Cái BoB mà bác nói là BoB chỉ dùng để điều khiển hay BoB tích hợp luôn cả driver?

Nếu BoB chỉ để điều khiển thì adapter 24v, 1A quá dư để dùng.

Nếu BoB tích hợp cả driver thì bác phải căn cứ vào công suất của driver x số lượng driver tích hợp => dòng cần cấp. Thông thường em dùng nguồn gấp đôi công suất cần dùng vì theo kinh nghiệm thì chạy như vậy ít trục trặc do nguồn hụt hơi & ít nóng.

Vụ nén dòng là gì, em chưa nghe bao giờ?

PS: hehe, bác Thu Hà Lội nhắc mới nhớ, bác dùng biến áp chi dzậy?

----------

mig21

----------


## thuhanoi

Ừ nhỉ quên cái vụ BOB tích hợp. VỤ nén dòng là nắn dòng AC ra DC đó bác  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo, mig21

----------


## mig21

Bob của robot3t chỉ dùng để điều khiển 3 driver im483 tích hợp trên 1 board, a THUHANOI nhắc e mới nhớ chipviet có bán nguồn 24v vậy mà lâu nay cứ lăn tăn mãi vụ nguồn cho cái bob

----------


## ngocsut

> nguồn 5 VDC đó bắt buộc phải có , nguồn đó nuôi tín hiệu để chuẩn hoá tín hiệu điện đúng 5V cho drive , không có em nó thì động cơ không nhúc nhích gì nhé ,drive này xài nguồn chính từ 12-48VDC , rất hợp với mấy em động cơ USA hay stepsyn , hoặc ít nhất nó là các con 2pha xài điện DC , một số con 2 pha vexta dùng điện AC chỉ phù hợp với drive cao áp ( 110VAC hay 220VAC ) mấy con đó xài chung thấy gớm , có nguy cơ cho em drive này lên đường.


Các bác tư vấn giùm em mấy vấn đề này với:
- bộ combo này chạy nguồn 12V chuẩn không ạ. em đang chết dở cái nguồn Power-one mới mua về bác bán hàng nói mặc định 48v mà về đo đến 53.5V lận, đút vào em nó chắc bốc khói mất  :Frown:  
- trên cái sơ đồ chân nguồn như trên em thấy có 2 pin 5Vdc, em đo thử không thấy nó nối với nhau, vậy cấp nguồn 5Vdc vào pin nào là đúng?
- cái BOB của em là loại này

em đang tính lấy điện từ USB máy tính cho BOB và driver luôn mà đo được có 4.95v, bác xem ọption này có ổn ko?

các bác thông cảm em gà mờ lắm nên hỏi hơi nhiều a  :Cool:

----------


## anhcos

Mình đang xài cái bob này, lấy nguồn 5v từ máy tính xách tay mà chạy không bị gì cả.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Gamo

Ặc, cái BoB nó ghi từ 12-24V, bác kiếm cái nguồn 48v chi vậy?

Nguồn 48v của bác thường sẽ có 1 cái biến trở để bác hiệu chỉnh. Ví dụ con nguồn 48v của em có thể chỉnh từ 38v->53v.

Thường các thiết bị điện tử bình dân như con BoB trên bác chạy từ 4v-6v ko có vấn đề gì, không cần lăn tăn vụ 4.95v. Tuy nhiên nếu bác dùng nguồn USB cho cả driver thì coi chừng ko đủ công suất do dòng USB 5v thấp.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> Ặc, cái BoB nó ghi từ 12-24V, bác kiếm cái nguồn 48v chi vậy?
> 
> Nguồn 48v của bác thường sẽ có 1 cái biến trở để bác hiệu chỉnh. Ví dụ con nguồn 48v của em có thể chỉnh từ 38v->53v.
> 
> Thường các thiết bị điện tử bình dân như con BoB trên bác chạy từ 4v-6v ko có vấn đề gì, không cần lăn tăn vụ 4.95v. Tuy nhiên nếu bác dùng nguồn USB cho cả driver thì coi chừng ko đủ công suất do dòng USB 5v thấp.



hehe, tại em diễn đạt chưa gãy gọn nên bác hiểu nhầm: 

- Cái combo 3 driver IM483 em đang vướng vụ nguồn 53.5v không dùng được, mà không có chiết áp bác ơi  :Frown:  . Nữa là chân nguồn nguồn 5V cho driver có 2 cái lận, em không biết cấp vào chân nào mới chuẩn

- Còn cái BOB như bác nói thì em yên tâm rồi vì em thấy nguồn máy tính trên tem nó ghi 5Vdc dòng được hơn 10A lận

----------


## Gamo

À, như vậy bác phải tìm trên cái nguồn của bác con biến trở dùng để điều chỉnh hiệu điện thế ra. Đa số các nguồn đều có biến trở này. Bác có thể vặn tới mức nhỏ nhất là khoảng 40v thì dư sức chạy IM483.

Còn nguồn PC dòng có thể 10A, 15A nhưng dòng cấp ra USB thì chỉ khoảng 100mA. Bác ko tin cắm thử 4 driver IM483 + BoB là thấy đèn led trên BoB tắt hoặc mờ liền (tùy máy nữa). Nguyên nhân là cổng USB  có mạch bảo vệ,  giới hạn dòng để khỏi cháy & hư máy tính. Nếu chỉ dùng BoB thì 5v USB là đủ.

Còn vụ 2 nguồn 5v của bác sao ko thông nhau thì em chịu, phải có trực tiếp đo thì mới biết. Có khả năng là do bác đo trở từ trên cao mà chưa vặn vít thì 2 con đó ko thông nhau là đúng rồi.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## ngocsut

> À, như vậy bác phải tìm trên cái nguồn của bác con biến trở dùng để điều chỉnh hiệu điện thế ra. Đa số các nguồn đều có biến trở này. Bác có thể vặn tới mức nhỏ nhất là khoảng 40v thì dư sức chạy IM483.
> 
> Còn nguồn PC dòng có thể 10A, 15A nhưng dòng cấp ra USB thì chỉ khoảng 100mA. Bác ko tin cắm thử 4 driver IM483 + BoB là thấy đèn led trên BoB tắt hoặc mờ liền (tùy máy nữa). Nguyên nhân là cổng USB  có mạch bảo vệ,  giới hạn dòng để khỏi cháy & hư máy tính. Nếu chỉ dùng BoB thì 5v USB là đủ.
> 
> Còn vụ 2 nguồn 5v của bác sao ko thông nhau thì em chịu, phải có trực tiếp đo thì mới biết. Có khả năng là do bác đo trở từ trên cao mà chưa vặn vít thì 2 con đó ko thông nhau là đúng rồi.


em nghe bác bán hàng nói nguồn này điều khiển bằng controller mới buồn 
Nếu bộ này dùng được điện 12V thì may ra em còn cách chữa cháy

----------


## Gamo

Ẹc... gì mà tội vậy. Con IM483 chạy 12v vẫn được nhưng tốc sẽ chậm thôi.

Còn ko thì như bác Thu Hà Lội nói, bác kiếm 1 cái nguồn tổ ong 48v đi? Thiệt hại chắc cũng khoảng 500K/nguồn TQ á. Nguồn Omron khoảng 600-700K cho nguồn 350W nếu em ko nhầm.
(Theo ngu ý của em, bác tính bằng cách tính công suất driver + motor rồi nhân 2 ra công suất nguồn cần mua, đừng có căn cứ vào ampere)

----------

anhcos

----------


## anhcos

Cho mình hỏi với, tính công suất driver với động cơ thì tính làm sao, ví dụ dùng nguồn 48V, 10A chẳng hạn.

----------


## Gamo

Ẹc... em nghĩ công suất tiêu thụ chủ yếu là công suất của motor, tính theo dạng là mạch RL. Tuy nhiên tính công suất mạch RL cho step mất công lắm nên em thường hay tính như sau: 
(lấy dòng mình sẽ cho đi qua động cơ)^2 x trở động cơ x số động cơ = công suất tiêu thụ đơn giản. Đem công suất tiêu thụ đơn giản nhân 2 hoặc nhân 3 thì ra công suất cần mua.

Còn nguồn 48V, 10A: P = UI = 48 x 10 = 480W.

----------

anhcos, mrcao86, ngocsut

----------

